# Simon Rattle school report



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Someone posted this on Instagram. I cannot vouch for its authenticity.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Wonder why 'Nature Study' is empty? I'd have liked to see: 'Simon has misconstrued nature study as spying into the girls dormitories'.


----------



## Timothy (Jul 19, 2017)

eugeneonagain said:


> Wonder why 'Nature Study' is empty? I'd have liked to see: 'Simon has misconstrued nature study as spying into the girls dormitories'.


Brings back college memories right Eugene? :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Must be fake news


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

eugeneonagain said:


> Wonder why 'Nature Study' is empty? I'd have liked to see: 'Simon has misconstrued nature study as spying into the girls dormitories'.


"And it really, er, Rattled them."

I see Geography is also empty.

"Ladies and gentlemen, I'm sorry to have to announce that Simon Rattle will have to be replaced by another conductor for this evening's concert, as he couldn't find America on a map, let alone manage to get to Carnegie Hall on time."


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

He certainly got lost on his route from Birmingham to London - Berlin is rather a detour!


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

brianvds said:


> Someone posted this on Instagram. I cannot vouch for its authenticity.


No matter if this report was from Simon Rattle or an everyman. I was ok at Maths but I was terrible at French, Physics and Engineering technologies.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Hmm...I'd have thought a school of their standing would have included the crest on their headers (unless it's been cropped out) - and no science subjects?

Fake or no, I'd have certainly settled for those results based on most of my previous reports.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

At first I thought that "conduct" referred to an evaluation of his conducting skills, and I wondered what "good-tempered" had to do with it. Equally tempered instruments, perhaps? Then it dawned on me that they were talking about his behavior! :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The greatest shock would have been if Rattle turned out to be another Toscanini, Furtwängler, Munch or Bernstein.

No worries there.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

hpowders said:


> The greatest shock would have been if Rattle turned out to be another Toscanini, Furtwängler, Munch or Bernstein.
> 
> No worries there.


OOOOF!!!










:lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I present my case:

Listen to the Bartók Piano Concerto No. 2 accompaniment for Lang Lang with the Berlin Philharmonic under Rattle.

Listen to Boulez leading the same music, same orchestra for Leif Ove Andsnes.

Routine and uninvolving for the former vs. sharply in focus and crisp for the latter.

If it's a Rattle I choose to listen to, it's the wife, wonderful vocalist Magadalena Kozená, not the husband.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

hpowders said:


> If it's a Rattle I choose to listen to, it's the wife, wonderful vocalist Magadalena Kozená, not the husband.


Didn't even know they are married. She is the star in this rather delightful music video:






Now that is how you popularize classical music...


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Bettina said:


> At first I thought that "conduct" referred to an evaluation of his conducting skills, and I wondered what "good-tempered" had to do with it. Equally tempered instruments, perhaps? Then it dawned on me that they were talking about his behavior! :lol:


Yes, I didn't realize they tuned unpitched percussion instruments, but apparently, here we have the Well Tempered Rattle.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

hpowders said:


> I present my case:
> 
> Listen to the Bartók Piano Concerto No. 2 accompaniment for Lang Lang with the Berlin Philharmonic under Rattle.


I haven't heard that one but I have a recording of the Bartok Piano Concerto No. 2 with Peter Donohoe and the City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra under Rattle and it is my favorite recording of the work.


----------

